# Hello from sunny Morecambe Bay



## Rumdoodle (Jun 28, 2010)

A quick hi to everyone from Paul and Cheryl.

I am a campervan virgin as you might say say. My wife has previous!

We are blessed with so many destinations within easy striking distance from where we live, here on the edge of beautiful Morecambe Bay.
I just cannot wait to take delivery of our van.
Will probably have plenty of questions for you all in the near future.
Lots of best regards to all out there, and friends we have yet to meet out on our travels.

Cheryl and Paul


----------



## dalavil (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome. From your monika I assume you are climbers with senses of humour?


----------



## Rumdoodle (Jun 28, 2010)

dalavil said:


> Welcome. From your monika I assume you are climbers with senses of humour?


Hi Dalavil
Would not say I am a climber, more of a gentle ascender, but thankyou for your welcome 
Have you read the book, or did you maybe hear the fantastic adaptation on BBC R4, book@bedtime some years ago now?
The funniest thing I have ever heard.
Best to you
PnC


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi P&C - Welcome to the site - hope you enjoy searching the forums, any questions you may have  and cant find the answer on site just put up a post and somebody will have the answer, we hope.


Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## winchman (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome.
So whats your van?


----------



## Rumdoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Winchman
Thanks for your welcome.
Very excited now. Its coming this saturday and its a Fiat Ducato Swift Suntour.
Y reg, only 24000 on the clock, 1 previous owner.......my inlaws.
In great nick, inside, and out.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome Rumdoodle 

There are a goodly number of wilding spots recorded on this site that will cover the area where you live, and you can browse those in the appropriate forum.

That said, as a free member, access is not unlimited.

If you want unrestricted access, consider becoming a site supporter - click the link at the top right for more info. (Just £15 for a year - you'll save that by not paying a night or two's site fees ...)

As a site supporter there's a Wild Camping Map & POI forum where you can download Google Earth and satnav POI information for more than 1600 spots in England, Wales and Scotland.

This is continually updated with new spots, and revisions to existing spots, from information posted on this site.

And don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have.

Have fun wilding!

Regards

Chris


----------

